# Any 2BR trades into DVC with II?



## utahkennedys (Mar 24, 2022)

I am trying to decide if I split some of my weeks into 1BR or keep them as 2BR. So far I have only seen 1BR SSR (and we grabbed one), so I wondered if anyone had luck with a 2BR and ongoing searches. We had several 2BR trades with II before DVC went to RCI. Thanks!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 24, 2022)

utahkennedys said:


> I am trying to decide if I split some of my weeks into 1BR or keep them as 2BR. So far I have only seen 1BR SSR (and we grabbed one), so I wondered if anyone had luck with a 2BR and ongoing searches. We had several 2BR trades with II before DVC went to RCI. Thanks!


There were some 2 bedrooms on RCI via Worldmark but they weren’t that common, just get 2X one bedroom units.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 25, 2022)

No 2BRs have been reported as sightings in II so far and no one has posted saying they got one with an OGS either.  They were very very rare in RCI the last several years before the move but a few have been in RCI so far this year.  Almost like they are trying to meet their RCI obligations faster or something to finish it off so they are giving up a few available 2BRs.


----------



## utahkennedys (Mar 25, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> No 2BRs have been reported as sightings in II so far and no one has posted saying they got one with an OGS something to finish it off so they are giving up a few available 2BRs.



Thanks that is interesting. I don't really understand how there can be so few 2 BRs when it's guaranteed that DVC owners are depositing enough points for 2BRs for II trades.


----------



## Dean (Mar 25, 2022)

utahkennedys said:


> Thanks that is interesting. I don't really understand how there can be so few 2 BRs when it's guaranteed that DVC owners are depositing enough points for 2BRs for II trades.


Actually DVC members don't deposit anything directly.  They exchange the points and DVD (developer) who is the actual member, then decides what they will deposit.  We don't know the II DVC contract but I doubt it requires the larger units and I doubt DVD would have changed back with that as a requirement.  1BR are the best way to eat the points exchanged.  They are the lowest demand and the highest points for what it yields.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 25, 2022)

Yes, the DVC members themselves do not select what they are depositing- Disney makes that determination.  They never deposit studios wither becuase those are apparently much higher demand in the Disney system than a 1BR because of the higher points cost.  Quite the opposite of say Marriott where there is often a glut of Studio exchanges available because so many find extra value from locking off but most prefer to upsize and stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom whenever possible.


----------



## utahkennedys (Mar 25, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> Yes, the DVC members themselves do not select what they are depositing- Disney makes that determination.  They never deposit studios wither becuase those are apparently much higher demand in the Disney system than a 1BR because of the higher points cost.  Quite the opposite of say Marriott where there is often a glut of Studio exchanges available because so many find extra value from locking off but most prefer to upsize and stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom whenever possible.


I guess if we need more space we have to hope for 2 trades which works out sometimes.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 25, 2022)

Definitely possible. Im getting back from a two week back to back stay, and had a second unit for extended family the first week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> Yes, the DVC members themselves do not select what they are depositing- Disney makes that determination.  They never deposit studios wither becuase those are apparently much higher demand in the Disney system than a 1BR because of the higher points cost.  Quite the opposite of say Marriott where there is often a glut of Studio exchanges available because so many find extra value from locking off but most prefer to upsize and stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom whenever possible.


It is an interesting phenomenon. We own Vistana and Marriott and avoid booking studios whenever possible. DVC owners are different in this regard. The ease of access to restaurants and other activities (parks) may mean they simply aren't in the room as much and thus they value more time over larger units. They can book a studio for more nights than a 1BR. Of course there is the cost element. DVC points aren't cheap and many studios will sleep five, so it makes them a good option for larger families. If occupancy of DVC studios was limited to 4 like most other timeshare systems, perhaps 1BR units would be a little more in demand.


----------



## Dean (Mar 25, 2022)

The 1 BR with DVC is also roughly twice the number of points of a studio since they based the points, in part, on square footage.  IMO this is the main reason but not the only one.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 25, 2022)

Re popularity of studios in DVC - I think many DVC members are unfamiliar with TS in general and just want to prepay their hotel room (and of course be part of the "club").  Many times I've seen posts to the effect that they only need a place to sleep, they refuse to cook or do laundry when on vacation, and a room that has beds for 5 people is all they want.  I think that's why the new Resort Studios at the Villas of the Grand Floridian are simply GF resort rooms redecorated - that's all a lot of DVC buyers want.  Although it's also well known that someone who bought "just for studios" needs to avoid staying in a 1 or 2 BR, because then it's hard to go back.


----------



## utahkennedys (Mar 25, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Re popularity of studios in DVC - I think many DVC members are unfamiliar with TS in general and just want to prepay their hotel room (and of course be part of the "club").  Many times I've seen posts to the effect that they only need a place to sleep, they refuse to cook or do laundry when on vacation, and a room that has beds for 5 people is all they want.  I think that's why the new Resort Studios at the Villas of the Grand Floridian are simply GF resort rooms redecorated - that's all a lot of DVC buyers want.  Although it's also well known that someone who bought "just for studios" needs to avoid staying in a 1 or 2 BR, because then it's hard to go back.


Yes agreed! My husband won't go on any trips that don't have our own bedroom and bathroom anymore with our 2 girls! Once you get spoiled there is absolutely no going back!


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 26, 2022)

utahkennedys said:


> My husband won't go on any trips that don't have our own bedroom and bathroom anymore with our 2 girls!


Yeah. As we've progressed from little kids to teenagers to young adults w/friends we've discovered that the number of bathrooms is key - particularly if we want it to take less than 2 hours to get out the door in the morning. Which is one of the many reasons why we love BLT, AKV Kidani, and VGC - if we're only bringing two 'kids' we can get by with a 1BR.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 26, 2022)

I have both an II and RCI account and I see the exact same deposits as I've seen in previous years with just RCI.


----------



## noreenkate (Mar 27, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Re popularity of studios in DVC - I think many DVC members are unfamiliar with TS in general and just want to prepay their hotel room (and of course be part of the "club").  Many times I've seen posts to the effect that they only need a place to sleep, they refuse to cook or do laundry when on vacation, and a room that has beds for 5 people is all they want.  I think that's why the new Resort Studios at the Villas of the Grand Floridian are simply GF resort rooms redecorated - that's all a lot of DVC buyers want.  Although it's also well known that someone who bought "just for studios" needs to avoid staying in a 1 or 2 BR, because then it's hard to go back.



Personally I am not a fan of the hotel room style studios and or studios in general. Squishing for more than a weekend IMO just isn’t worth it. At that point I am booking a discounted ALL Star and saving my points. Can’t imagine a week like that. 

to each his/her own I guess but definitely not the reason we joined DVC -


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 27, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Personally I am not a fan of the hotel room style studios and or studios in general. Squishing for more than a weekend IMO just isn’t worth it. At that point I am booking a discounted ALL Star and saving my points. Can’t imagine a week like that.
> 
> to each his/her own I guess but definitely not the reason we joined DVC -


Yes, we bought DVC specifically because we were tired of squishing all four of us into one hotel room! We had also had TS experience staying with my parents in nice 2 BR - 2 bath accommodations with kitchens, so I guess you could say we were already spoiled.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 29, 2022)

Agree with the once you stay in larger rooms
You never go back!!  When we occasionally stay in regular hotel rooms as a family of four it is just not ideal!!  It’s so much better to have separate bedrooms and a kitchen!!  No way in the world I would do Disney with four people crammed into a studio for a week!!  I won’t do any vacation that way!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 29, 2022)

I prefer studios so that I can take more weeks of vacation. I get 10 weeks off work every summer (teacher), so I like to take my daughter to Orlando as much as possible so I can enjoy her childhood years with her before they are gone.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> Agree with the once you stay in larger rooms
> You never go back!!  When we occasionally stay in regular hotel rooms as a family of four it is just not ideal!!  It’s so much better to have separate bedrooms and a kitchen!!  No way in the world I would do Disney with four people crammed into a studio for a week!!  I won’t do any vacation that way!


I won’t do any vacation that way even when I travel solo. When I go with friends or family, everyone gets their own room and bathroom.


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 30, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I won’t do any vacation that way when I travel solo. When I go with friends or family, everyone gets their own room and bathroom.


Heck, you get your own 2 bedroom when you travel solo.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2022)

travelhacker said:


> Heck, you get your own 2 bedroom when you travel solo.


Yeah I was going to say that! It’s needed!


----------

